# Welcome to Kelly @KDS



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Welcome along Kelly


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wellcome Kelly


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been looking forward to this. From what I heard at waxstock it's going to be fantastic


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking forward to this too.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Good stuff!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very interested when wet/Dry sanding is done.
Welcome Kelly.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Looking forward to this after watching the waxstock interview!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Looking forward to this after watching the waxstock interview!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Does anyone have a link to this? Have not been able to find it online.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Does anyone have a link to this? Have not been able to find it online.


Sorry, i should have clarified, I was actually at waxstock, watching the interview on stage

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

This fella can talk the hind legs off a donkey. Me & my mate got talking to him around the Ferrari he had written all over with a marker pen showing all the defects in the paint. Must have listened to him for about 45mins. Very interesting and I am looking forward to the write ups and photos he is planning on the Ferrari refurb.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome.

Looking forward to hearing and learning from you.😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm in for the wet sanding talk too. 
Looking forward to this. 

Gonz.


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Welcome Kelly, really looking forward to the progress on the Ferrari that you talked about at Waxstock, really enjoyed your demos and talks, thanks.


----------



## D7ntk (Nov 4, 2013)

welcome Kelly amazing stuff . The course me and a mate done at your place a few years back was a game changer for us looking forward to the posts


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Is anything happening with this yet?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ I Know John has been talking with Kelly


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> ^ I Know John has been talking with Kelly


Anymore news WHIZZER how come it's taking so long. Been looking forward to this for a while now:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chongo said:


> Anymore news WHIZZER how come it's taking so long. Been looking forward to this for a while now:thumb:


Apologies , I probably put this up a bit early , Kelly is super busy at the moment but will be coming on board to speak to us all in the future all be it delayed from when I thought he was coming on, so sorry for disappointing you but as soon as I know I'll be on


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers WHIZZER:thumb: just keep me eye out


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Apologies , I probably put this up a bit early , Kelly is super busy at the moment but will be coming on board to speak to us all in the future all be it delayed from when I thought he was coming on, so sorry for disappointing you but as soon as I know I'll be on


Good things come to those who wait and I think this will be worth waiting for.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys :wave:

Sorry for the delay , many thanks for being patient :thumb:
This year has been the most hectic and testing in the life span of KDS.

STILL most the teething problems through all the changes are gone, just a few small things left .

I should hopefully post this week the start of the KDS updates, plus the reasons for this sections.

It's been a long time since I been on DW have to get back into it 
I do my very best to make it worth waiting 

Kelly


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> It's been a long time since I been on DW have to get back into it
> I do my very best to make it worth waiting
> 
> Kelly


Sure has! :lol: :wave:

Look forward to the updates and news on what you've been up to. 

Alan W


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Kelly,

Nice to have you back! If Audi EVER manage to pin down a knock in my car, you'll see it soon for some bodywork. I've been chatting to Jay about it.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I know I'm one of many, but I look forward to what this section has to come. 
I've been to several events that Kelly has either hosted at KDS or been an attendee to. 

If he offers another group machine polishing day - I know my name will be down as it was a fantastic experience


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

See this has gone dry! No more news?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> I know I'm one of many, but I look forward to what this section has to come.
> I've been to several events that Kelly has either hosted at KDS or been an attendee to.
> 
> If he offers another group machine polishing day - I know my name will be down as it was a fantastic experience


I remember the polishing course I went to a couple of years back, very good to and enjoyable, here's hoping for more courses. :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Is this thread ever going to get started I meen nearly 4 months old and nothing at all come on guys it's a waste if KDS aren't going to post anything at all. :wave:


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it's a dead duck


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

richtea78 said:


> I think it's a dead duck


Now that would be a shame  let's give Kelly some more time.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Now that would be a shame  let's give Kelly some more time.


True, it's only been 6 months so far! :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

richtea78 said:


> True, it's only been 6 months so far! :lol:


And counting :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Of course it is entirely possible that he is up to his eyeballs in work and IIRC, when he advertised for a member of staff, one of the things he wanted them to take over was the social media side as that was also something he personally took care of.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Now that would be a shame  let's give Kelly some more time.


Think it's definitely dead now!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

One post from Kelly since this thread was opened 17 months ago. Mods may as well close it


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> One post from Kelly since this thread was opened 17 months ago. Mods may as well close it


Definitely needs closure now:thumb:

This space could be freed up for another useful thread:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

.SJ.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I am still alive guys 

So my plan is to now start back on DW. 

Firstly, 
This section was discussed with myself and a good friend from DW.
we spent a long time thinking of what to do when and how. 

It got approved and was MEANT to be kept closed (not seen to public) till i had some content and already started some subjects. 

Then i was told me a DW member the section was live (without me knowing) ,so i then contacted the friend from DW about this, to which i was told it was not him who made it live and public but another DW member. 

Jump many months later, I asked for this section to be closed down till i was ready. 
which it never did? 

So hence why i guess its still open. 

I now spoken to DW in more depth about best way forward to make it interesting for DW , myself and the Members :thumb:


Please be aware that since i was last on DW many years ago the KDS Keltec business has grown massively. 

We deal with far more than just standard detailing services. 
currently turning around 250 cars per year.

I thought maybe my time would be freed up a little more as i gained more staff through expansion. 

But hey how silly was i to think that. 
I am still working 6 days per week, example the last few weeks been working 8am till 10pm each night.

My only day off being Sunday the last thing i wont to do (well really its the misses) is post type about WORK again.

But saying that i started sorting through videos and photos this week and uploading them in order to start posting back on DW. 

This section just like when i work for Waxstock show is not paid for, 
its entirely FOC.
I been part of every Waxstock show since the first one and i go entirely do to the passion for the trade.


Edit to say, 

My ideas for this section where 

1) Members submit questions in, i would pick one at random to answer each which at a set time and day. 

2) Member could not start a thread in here, they could ask questions (replies) once i started a thread (which would of been covering a members submitted question) 

3) Questions could of been submitted through many forms of social media, ie facebook, instagram, Dw direct, this idea of mine was to bring more public to DW who are not all ready on here. 

4) We discussed a DW/KDS youtube channel.

5) spin off of number 4, a live (facebook) video of my one to one training over many months / years 

6) Group meets at KDS

7) Group demo / training days at KDS, with plans to hold more at other locations in the UK. 

8) See how it pans out with moderation, with expansion of the concept ie break out room at waxstock for DW members to come see in practice what i been asked about (live demos and training) 


What i clearly did not want was a open area that could be abused and become a free for all. 
This would take up too much of my time and effort, plus its being covered that way in mike Phillips area so why double up? 

Hope this makes sense, felt like i was being used and slightly used and forced into something that i was not ready for or run how i suggested it would best work for everyone. 


Regards Kelly Harris


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

As Previously said this section went live to early - Kelly has responded and we have opened a new thread with this in


----------

